# Ghosting solved!



## enquirer (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm new to sublimation and the first couple of shirts that I did came out great so I was not sure what all the ghosting talk was about. No sooner did I tell my husband that some people say they get ghosting, jenks!my ghosts appeared! Intermittedly, there after, we had ghosting on some shirts and could not figure out why or what we did different. Well, we have a big order for perf. shirts and I did not want to waste any since they are so expensive, so we experimented on some waste shirts with different techniques that were discussed on the forum. This is what worked for us: pull the paper off as your lifting the press--fast like a tablecloth off a table without disturbing the plates. Now, we use large 17x22 paper so I can grab the paper when the press beeps and I lift with one hand and pull the sheet fast with the other before I even finish lifting the press. I just did 20 shirts and not one had any ghosting whatsoever. While experimenting we tried taping the image so it would not move which did not help at all. It seems time is the trick-less time after you move the press the better. 1 or 2 secs matter! Whew! I'm glad we solved that problem. I thought I would post this to help other newbies like me.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Another solution is to use the Pro Spray from Conde Systems. It is a low tack spray adhesive that makes your sublimation transfer like a post it note. Thus, you don't have to worry about the paper moving when you open the press and you can't slide the paper across the shirt either. I think it only cost around $15.00 (which is less than the cost of 3 Vapor shirts). Well worth it in my opinion. Just something else to consider.


----------



## enquirer (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks. I had read something about that. I think I will order some the next time I order supplies but for now it's the fast rip method...and everyone better steer clear of the heat press area if they don't want to get hurt...lol.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

You can use spray "respositional" adhesive. You can get different brands at Lowes, Home Depot, Michael's. Just make sure it says "repositional". Kryon Easy Tack is one brand name. And you just need to use a VERY small amount of spray.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

you should definately get some spray,makes all the difference in the world.Another brand is wilflex hot-tak which i get from Paramount services inc which is a bigger can than condes prospray and half the price.The only thing i tape anymore is mugs.

Gary


----------



## thesignshop (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you Thank you Thank you all for answering a question that has been puzzling me for weeks.
I've been getting ghosting intermitently for a while and have tried everything I now to correct the problem.
I thought heat tape would have been the answer but was no good at all. I was told lack of pressure might be the problem but increasing it to maximum did no good at all.
Can anyone please tell me where I the spray in the uk????
Thanks again


----------



## joemsewi (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello, thanks for the tip on the adhesive. Do you spray the entire printed area of the paper or is just spot spraying ok?


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Just very lightly mist quickly across the face of the printed transfer.


----------



## Lorcan (Jun 11, 2007)

thesignshop said:


> Can anyone please tell me where I the spray in the uk????
> Thanks again


I use 3M 75 spray from here, works great Viking Industrial Products UK – Flexible Adhesives


----------



## joemsewi (Aug 20, 2008)

I found Krylon Easy-Tack Re-positional Adhesive at Michael's for $5.99. I will be trying a dye-sub application this week on 100% Poly/Satin. Hope it works.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

I use a tacky sublimation paper from Advanced Color Solutions in Riverside, CA. I've not had any ghosting and have been very happy with the product and even happier with their service!


----------

